# SF BAY AREA: KTVU Fox 2 Local News now in HD



## Wrecker06 (May 23, 2006)

KTVU started broadcasting local news in HD the other day. Hopefully KGO & KPIX will follow suit.


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

Wrecker06 said:


> KTVU started broadcasting local news in HD the other day. Hopefully KGO & KPIX will follow suit.


And their SD news broadcast seems to be benefiting. They did a quick AD spot about the new HD studio cameras, which means that the SD must be down-converted HD (they wouldn't have both kinds of cameras). And it shows!. The SD is sharper and cleaner then its EVER been. Every hair, mole, and fabric thread is visible.

For a minute, I thought I was now getting HD-Lite instead of SD (just kidding).


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

That is good news as long as it is Dennis Richmond and Julie Haener. I don't think I could handle Leslie Griffiths in HD. 

..Doyle


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Good point!


----------



## Wrecker06 (May 23, 2006)

Leslie magically disappeared from KTVU. The chronicle did a story about it and even asked her for an interview, she declined. 

I think that KTVU realized that nobody wanted to see (Botox Obrien as I call her) and her orange oompa loompa skin w/ the weird octave changes. 

She really bothered me. I'm sure she's a really nice person but she had more octave changes than Mooriah Carey.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree, I have nothing against her personally, she was just too distracting as a newscaster. I wish her well in another market. 

..Doyle


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

DoyleS said:


> I don't think I could handle Leslie Griffiths in HD.


I think they pulled her because, in HD, you could see through her eyes all the way to the back of her skull.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

She is still being listed on the KTVU web site. I was never bothered by her style, though.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

RLMesq said:


> I think they pulled her because, in HD, you could see through her eyes all the way to the back of her skull.


A pal saw her at a party a few weeks ago. She's still in the Bay Area,
just not on the air. She was wasn't happy and didn't crack a smile the
whole party (according to my pal)...

Anyone watch Boston Legal in HD? I've noticed that is is quite sharp 
and a good HD source. Except when they cut to close up of Candice
Bergen... Looks like she's a bit blurred out to keep some wrinkles 
and spots at bay. :eek2:


----------

